# Error 3320 Function Not Available



## EddyED (Mar 17, 2005)

Using the Access2003 Package Wizard I made a distributable db and put it on a machine without Access. (The run time was included int the distributable) I am getting an error in the installation machine I do not get in the development machine. It is 3320 "Function is Not available in expressions in table-level validation expression" Can anybody tell me what this means or point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## clarion (Jul 31, 2006)

We have the same issue. Was just wondering if you resolved it.

Thanks, Lou..


----------

